# Asclera for Sclerotherapy



## maine4me (Jun 26, 2012)

Has anyone billed for Asclera?  I am looking for the HCPCS code for this drug, and can't seem to find it.  I know that the administration codes are 36470 and 36471.


----------



## jillmtom (Aug 25, 2012)

Look at J3490.  Medicare and Medicaid include the drug payment into the 36470 & 36471 and separate payment is not allowed.  However some of your commerical payors may allow payment for that in addition to the injection CPT code.

You will need to describe the drug in Box 19 and NDC number needs to be listed on the claim as appropriate.


----------

